# Fischräuber



## projekt3 (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen und einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,  

von den ursprünglich eingesetzten 8 Fischen (6 Goldis, 2 Shubunkins) sind innerhalb 4 Wochen 2 verschwunden. 
Wir vermuten, dass Nachbars Katzen zum Angeln kommen. 

Einer der Fische hat leider eine Verletzung an der Rückenflosse - ich vermute mal, die Katze versuchte ihn herauszuangeln und er konnte gerade noch entwischen.

Ich habe ein paar Fotos eingestellt, ich hoffe ihr könnt was erkennen. Die Verletzung ist nun 1 Woche als und hat sich nicht verändert (Pilz o.ä.) zumindest kann ich nichts erkennen. Was  meint ihr, soll ich ihn aus dem Teich nehmen und in einem Becken behandeln? Ich hab leider nur mit verletzten Aquarium Fischen ein wenig Erfahrung.

Um den Katzen das Angeln zu vermiesen, haben wir nun den Teich mit einer selbstgebastelten Drahtkonstruktion gesichert. Dazu haben wir am Rand des Teiches 4 Pflöcke geschlagen mit 3 Drähten umwickelt. Die Drähte sind nun ca. 16 cm innerhalb des Teiches. Wenn die Katze nun am Rand steht, kann sie die Fische nicht mehr herausangeln. Auf dem Bild könnt ihr links und rechts (rechts vom Bachlauf) die Pflöcke sehen, die mit kleinen Terakottakugeln abgesichert sind.

Liebe Grüße Tine


----------



## chromis (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischräuber*

Hi,

die Verletzung muss aber nicht unbedingt von einer Katze stammen. 
Gerade Fische, die in Massen gezüchtet werden, tragen immer wieder bakterielle Erreger mit sich herum. Auch der viel zu frühe Besatz kann zu solchen Krankheitsbildern führen.

Wenn ein Becken zur Verfügung steht, würde ich den Fisch herausnehmen und dort behandeln.


----------



## projekt3 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischräuber*

Hi Rainer,

Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass die Verletzung bei unserem Fisch durch eine baktreielle Infektion verursacht worden ist. Am Morgen war die Verletzung noch nicht da - als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam, sah die Flosse wie auf dem Bild aus. 

Sieht für Dich die Verletzung nach einer bakteriellen Infektion aus? Müsste ich dann nicht den ganzen Teich mit einem Mittel behandeln?

Grüße
Tine


----------



## glasklar (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Fischräuber*

hallo tine

ich habe einen __ reiher in verdacht 
stehe morgens bevor es richtig hell wird auf  und beobachte deinen teich  
es kann sein das ich mich irre   bei mir hatte ich auch die katzen in verdacht   nach ca 14 tage sah ich wie er im garten landete und  zum teich ging:beeten mein hund hat in verscheucht  
nun habe ich dünne drähte um und über denn teich gespant  zur zeit keine verluste mehr


----------

